# Speeco 22 or 28 ton ?



## sportfloor (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been looking for a splitter for a while hoping to find a good used unit but no luck there, seems they are either over priced or extremely old. I have done quite a bit of research and had just about decided on the 22 ton unit from Tractor Supply that was $ 999 ( 190cc briggs, 11GPM pump) which seems to get great reviews. Tractor supply also had a 28 ton for $ 1,499 but was the same as the 22 ton with a larger cylinder. Decided to stop by the local Orschelns and they had same unit labeled as Country Tuff that was $ 1099 but in looking they also had a 28 ton splitter that has a 277 cc Kohler, 16GPM pump, and 4 1/2" cylinder for $ 1,499. It looks like this size motor and pump are typically used on the 30 - 37 ton units. I guess it boils down to the Tractor supply 22 ton $ 999 or the Orchelins 28 ton for $ 1,499. The Orschelins seems to be a lot more machine but is it worth $ 500 more ? It seems like to get this size motor and pump typically is in the $ 1,800 dollar range. Seems like a good deal but am I missing something ? Anyone have any input on the Kohler engine? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bluestem (Dec 16, 2011)

Before Thanksgiving we picked up the 25 ton model with the B&S 309cc engine. It has the faster cycle time, around 12 seconds. This is the first splitter I have ever run for more than 10 minutes so I really don't have anything to compare but I have been impressed so far!!

Oh here in Illinois it was 1250.00


----------



## triptester (Dec 16, 2011)

The TSC 28 ton splitter with the larger cylinder but the small pump may leave you wishing for faster speed. The 16 gpm pump with a 4 1/2" cylinder will give you more power and faster cycle times.


----------



## sportfloor (Dec 16, 2011)

The TSC 28 ton definately isn't in the running smaller engine and pump for the same price as the larger Orschelin unit. I tend to keep most equipment I get for quite a while so willing to spend the extra if its worth the cost. I hadn't seen a 25 ton unit but will check.


----------



## Mosby (Dec 16, 2011)

I recently bought a 28 ton Oregon splitter. It is made by Speeco. It has 9.5 hp Kohler commercial grade engine, an 8in wedge, a 7.5 gallon hydraulic tank which is 1 gallon more than the TSC version and 12 inch tires vs 8in tires on most others made by Speeco. Got it from a farm and ranch store. Likely could have found one a little cheaper but I like the engine and some of the other features of the Oregon version.

I decided against buying one at Tractor Supply. Not only because I liked the features of the Oregon model but I have bought a few things from TSC, had some issues and got horrible customer service. Recently sent an email to customer service and they never replied. That was on a small item, so no big deal but if I am spending big money on a splitter, customer service can be important.

There are a number of different farm and ranch stores in the midwest and most appreciate my business and the one I bought mine from services what they sell. Likely won't need it but that wouldn't be an option at TSC fwiw.


----------



## Genius. (Dec 16, 2011)

I just picked up the 22 ton Huskee right after Thanksgiving. I kicked around getting the next size up, but for one the cycle time would be slower.

I have been working the snot out of this splitter and I can't kill it. I got a 36" round of elm to it in the vertical position and it just pushed right through, it went a little slow when the 2 stage kicked it, but it never quit pushing. I put some nasty crotch's through it and no problem.

I am glad I saved the extra $400 and did not go the next size larger, other than slower cycle times I would have gained nothing.

Just my $.02


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 16, 2011)

sportfloor said:


> I have been looking for a splitter for a while hoping to find a good used unit but no luck there, seems they are either over priced or extremely old. I have done quite a bit of research and had just about decided on the 22 ton unit from Tractor Supply that was $ 999 ( 190cc briggs, 11GPM pump) which seems to get great reviews. Tractor supply also had a 28 ton for $ 1,499 but was the same as the 22 ton with a larger cylinder. Decided to stop by the local Orschelns and they had same unit labeled as Country Tuff that was $ 1099 but in looking they also had a 28 ton splitter that has a 277 cc Kohler, 16GPM pump, and 4 1/2" cylinder for $ 1,499. It looks like this size motor and pump are typically used on the 30 - 37 ton units. I guess it boils down to the Tractor supply 22 ton $ 999 or the Orchelins 28 ton for $ 1,499. The Orschelins seems to be a lot more machine but is it worth $ 500 more ? It seems like to get this size motor and pump typically is in the $ 1,800 dollar range. Seems like a good deal but am I missing something ? Anyone have any input on the Kohler engine? Any help is appreciated. Thanks



I don't own one, but for the money ($949), I'd check out the Powerhorse 20 ton dual action splitter. Splits in both directions.
Here's a video on it: Powerhorse Log Splitter Splits Logs In Both Directions - YouTube

Here's a guy that makes and sells a 4-way wedge for it. Powerhorse log splitter with custom made dual 4-way wedge - YouTube

I guess I just don't get a lot of real gnarly wood here in Northern Wisconsin. All I've ever used is a little 4 ton Ryobi electric ($299). Split over 50 full cords with it. It's handled virtually everything I've thrown at it. So if 4 tons has been good enough for me, I would think 20 tons should be way more than enough. But your wood and situation may be different.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Don <><


----------



## sportfloor (Dec 16, 2011)

I actually looked at the power horse 20 ton dual splitter, a lot smaller than I expected and really narrow wedge and horizontal only. we split some pretty decent sized stuff and with a wider wedge you don't have to use all the travel most of the time. The TSC 28 ton I don't see as much of an upgrade over the TSC 22 ton as the only difference I could see was larger cylinder which will give slower cycle time. The Orschelin 28 ton I feel is a pretty good upgrade going with bigger engine and 16 GPM versus TSC models 11 GPM on both 22 and 28 ton. The Orschelin 28 ton actually has a fater cycle time than the TSC 22 ton. Sounds like the Oregon splitter may be similar to the Orschelin splitter although I don't know what 277cc is horsepower wise. I didn't check hydraulic capacity and I think this one had the smaller wheels. Sounds like a nice unit. All of the TSC in our area are what I would call city farm stores all in bigger areas and the Orschelins are in the rural areas. Haven't really had any bad experiences with either though. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## MN Ripper (Dec 16, 2011)

I got the same 25ton as bluestem had in his post earlier this fall and I have no regrets! Broke it in on some large cottonwood rounds 2 full cords worth that just didn't like to split (stringy & twisty like elm) but it broke through them all. Have no complaints on the OHV Briggs this one seems great so far. I liked the 16gpm pump on a smaller cylinder and at the time it was on sale for 1249.00


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 16, 2011)

Trust me spend the extra money, the 16 gpm pump and larger Kohler motor will be worth it in the long run. I split a lot of wood commercially. Stay totally away from any splitter using the Honda GC 160 engines, the Troy-Bilt 27 ton I bought has went thru two of them under warranty, both valve failures. I used have used it successfully for three years, but I just upgraded it to a 11 hp I/C Briggs and 16 gpm pump big difference in performance. The wedge design on the troy-bilt/mtd splitters suzzs compared to the more knife like narrow wedges. I also have a Swisher that uses a 4.5" cylinder, 8.75 hp Briggs I/C with a 16 gpm pump and it will split circles around the Troy-Bilt. 
It sounds like you would be much further ahead in the long run with the Orschelns version. Kohler's are known for their longevity, the 4.5" will give you extra tonnage, I find their is a noticeable difference in cycle time with the 16 gpm vs the 11 gpm. With the heavier cylinder and higher capacity pump you may find it puts less stress on the system resulting in a longer life for the splitter. Even though my TB has paid for itself many times over being used commercially for the last 3.5 years, I wish I had studied out my researched out my buying decision more carefully before I had bought the TB, it has held up, splitting well over a thousand cord, but a model like you are considering would have been a much better choice. The swisher hydraulic I have left the TB in the dust until we modified the TB. The narrower knife like wedge of the swisher is so much more efficient than that of the TB. You should be able to split about anything you throw on the Orschelns version without any issue.
I really need a super split or a DR kinetic splitter, but not being sure how many more years I'll be in the firewood business it's tough to spend another 2700.00 for another splitter.


----------



## sportfloor (Dec 22, 2011)

I got a chance to get the 28 ton from Orschlens this morning and think I got a pretty good deal. Tractor supply had a 28 ton unit that was $ 1,399 but it only had the 11 GPM pump and smaller engine. Orschelins matched that price even though theirs has the larger engine and 16 GPM pump. I also told them TS included hydraulic fluid and engine oil and they knocked another $ 50 off so got $ 150.00 off total. Only problem is it is a nasty green color, even my 9 year old commented on the ugly color. I think I can live with that (haha). The manual calls to use automatic trans fluid if its used below 30 degrees. Most of the time its used it will be below 30 save for the nice day or 2 we get during winter but still probably won't be over 45 or so. Just wondering if the trans fluid is best or hydraulic fluid ? Had to go back to work after I got it so will get it home tonight and go over everything and get it fired up. May get the 2 older boys out tomorrow and see if we can build some platforms on both sides to keep the wood from falling every time its split and to protect the engine area. I can just see a nice large log rolling off and crushing the gas tank ! Thanks for all the help so far !


----------



## avalancher (Dec 22, 2011)

If you are looking for a sweet deal right now on a log splitter, you need to run over to Omni manufacturing and take a look at their latest deals on Speeco splitters. Here is the link for the same one I bought four months ago for $2K, 35 ton. now priced at $1695 and free shipping. Very fast and plenty of power for that knarly stuff.

Speeco 35 ton B&S 1450 OHV Vertical & Horizontal Log Splitter - OMNI Mfg LLC


----------



## Mosby (Dec 22, 2011)

You got a good deal on the Country Tuff splitter from Orchelen's. I have the same Kohler engine on mine and I really like it. I have a B & S on my chipper and while it runs fine the Kohler is a little quieter and seems to run smoother. Probably just me. I like Kohler engines. One of the reasons I bought the one I got. I would have bought that splitter in a heart beat when shopping for mine at that price. The green color wouldn't bother me a bit. 

That is also a good deal on that 35 ton Speeco. Local one's here are selling for $500 more.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 22, 2011)

avalancher said:


> If you are looking for a sweet deal right now on a log splitter, you need to run over to Omni manufacturing and take a look at their latest deals on Speeco splitters. Here is the link for the same one I bought four months ago for $2K, 35 ton. now priced at $1695 and free shipping. Very fast and plenty of power for that knarly stuff.
> 
> Speeco 35 ton B&S 1450 OHV Vertical & Horizontal Log Splitter - OMNI Mfg LLC



Thanks for the link. I just ordered a new cover and four way wedge for my 22 ton Husky off of OMNI's site.


----------



## sportfloor (Dec 23, 2011)

I did manage to get fluids in it and fire it up last night. I went ahead and used the auto trans fluid as i had quite a bit on hand. The Kohler started right up and is reasonably quiet and smooth running. Got all the air out and cycle time seems great. After looking everything over seems like the only minor problem I found was the return hose has a kink in it right at the filter connection. I think I will be able to just cut off a few inches of hose and be fine. I am going to make a log cradle for one side as we split some decent size stuff and its nice to have somewhere to sit half of the log and also to protect the engine. Was hoping to start bright and early but had a sick six year old and mom had to go the grocery store so we will see what I can get done this afternoon. So far looks like this is going to be a great splitter.


----------



## davec (Dec 23, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I really need a super split or a DR kinetic splitter, but not being sure how many more years I'll be in the firewood business it's tough to spend another 2700.00 for another splitter.



If you have the volume to run through it (and from what I recall from your postings, that isn't a problem...) then it will pay itself off in a year or two at most. Faster speed, much lower gas consumption... Your problem will become the one all high-speed equipment has - it is hard to get infeed and outfeed fast enough to keep the machine running at full rate. You need someone feeding you rounds and a conveyor taking splits away and someone tending the far end of that to keep up with what the machine can do. Oh yeah - and an operator made of iron :msp_tongue:


----------



## sportfloor (Dec 27, 2011)

Got the table done and actually got to split some wood for about 30 minutes last night. splitting mostly 20" - 30" oak rounds that were cut 1 year ago. The Kohler engine seems great starts first pull, quiet, and plenty of power. Cylce time seems good plenty quick to keep me busy for sure. the cylinder looked to be weeping a bit of fluid but I need to clean it and see if it is leaking or just some factory lube or something from the first start up. The wedge could definately be taller and wider to pop the pieces apart better, seemed like I had to run the cylinder to the end on about every piece. The wedge seemed pretty dull , would it help to sharpen it up a bit ? One minor annoyance is that it is tough to get some smaller pieces to sit how you want them on the beam as it isn't flat. One major annoyance was that wood and bark got packed into the area at the bottom of the beam under the curved up part that holds the wedge plate in line. I couldn't get it out with just the screwdriver I had on hand and will have to get a hammer and chisel after it. I can see this being a problem as i would assume if this get packed up too much it could bend the cylinder ? The wood did have a lot of thick bark that was falling off so maybe this isn't a normal problem. Overall engine, pump, and cylinder seem top notch and work great. Not a fan of the beam and beam log cradle design just yet but really not a lot of time with it yet so maybe it will get better.


----------

